# Greatest compilation in classical music history



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Which team effort is the best?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

My vote goes to Bach and Vivaldi. It's Bach. And Vivaldi. And the absurdity of FOUR harpsichords. Bach was in strange mood that day.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Couchie said:


> My vote goes to Bach and Vivaldi. It's Bach. And Vivaldi. And the absurdity of FOUR harpsichords. Bach was in strange mood that day.


He had a big family and several of his children were fine musicians. That's probably the reason for that one.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Brahms Symphony 4 _Passacaglia_-- based on a theme from BWV 150


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

consuono said:


> He had a big family and several of his children were fine musicians. That's probably the reason for that one.


2 harpsichords, sure. 3 even. But 4? MADNESS


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The musical _Peter Pan._


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Diabelli-Beethoven with the ultimate set of piano variations. But really that’s hardly fair - Diabelli provided the trivial parlor theme for Beethoven’s mercilessly satirical unravelling of it.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Couchie said:


> 2 harpsichords, sure. 3 even. But 4? MADNESS


Well given the number of kids he had, that still wouldn't have been enough harpsichords. :lol:


----------

